# Worddatei aus VB Programm öffnen



## Timkom (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage. Wie öffne ich eine .doc Datei unter VB. Würde gerne einen Hilfe Button bei meinem Programm einbauen der eine Word-Datei öffnet.

MFG

Timkom


----------



## Shakie (26. Oktober 2004)

Dafür gibt es die ShellExecute-API-Funktion. Diese Funktion öffnet eine Datei mit dem im Windows für die Datei eingestellten Programm: Tutorial zur API
Für mehr Infos zur ShellExecute-API: http://www.activevb.de/rubriken/apikatalog/deklarationen/shellexecute.html


----------



## Timkom (29. Oktober 2004)

Gibt es keine einfachere Möglichkeit wie z. B. Shell "word.exe" hilfe.doc


----------



## Shakie (29. Oktober 2004)

Also komm! So schwierig ist das nun auch nicht wenn man sich das Tutorial einmal durchliest!
	
	
	



```
Option Explicit

Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias _
        "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation _
        As String, ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpParameters _
        As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal nShowCmd _
        As Long) As Long
```
Und dann öffnest du deine Worddatei einfach so:
	
	
	



```
ShellExecute Me.hwnd, "Open", "C:\blubb.doc", "", "", 1
```


----------



## Timkom (8. November 2004)

verstehe das irgendwie net  habe alles so eingefügt und es funktioniert nicht. kannst du mir nochmal weiterhelfen?


----------



## MatMagic (8. November 2004)

Mach das mal in ein Modul:

Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias _
        "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation _
        As String, ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpParameters _
        As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal nShowCmd _
        As Long) As Long

und das in deinen Formcode

ShellExecute Me.hwnd, "Open", "C:\blubb.doc", "", "", 1

Vielleicht klappts dann  ;-]


----------

